# My Legal Gear Masterdrol cycle



## icanrace (Jan 31, 2006)

Well folks, my first ever ???cycle??? is now complete. 

My results & comments are as follows:

I did a 3 weeker at 10/20/20. Next time I will do a 20/20/20. 

My height is 5???-7???

Starting weight: 160lbs
Ending weight (before pct) 178lbs

Negative comments:

1)	Back pumps are a bitch. I dealt with them, but have been told that taurine helps ease the pain

2)	headaches got the best of me especially early on. I increased my water intake as much as I possibly could and that seemed to help.

3)	aching joints were hard to deal with as well. I suggest having some good joint supplements lined up for this type of cycle. Rotator cuffs and knees were the worse.

4)	shut-down. I for sure noticed some shut down during this cycle. I say that because the boys got smaller as the cycle went on. I would say they went down about close to half than my normal size. I???m told and confident they will come back during my pct.

5)	irritability. I was for sure more aggressive at times. Around coworkers, my wife etc. This was not bad, however I did notice this.

Positive comments:

1)	libido. I did not have any loss of libido at all. As a matter of fact, I noticed a little more stamina than normal

2)	acne. I had maybe 3 or 4 nice zits on my back area. Nothing bad at all and they came at separate times. They were the ones to be proud of with the nice head you can squeeze and get some neat stuff out of. Not bad breakouts at all!

3)	Pumps and muscle hardness. Need I say more? This stuff was awesome. I was so much more harder than normal and it didn???t take anything to get a pump going on. This was one of my favorite things the MD gave me!

4)	Definition. The definition this stuff brought to my shoulders, arms and legs was unbelievable. I actually see a difference in my calves 

5)	Appetite. I noticed an increase in hunger while on my cycle. Perhaps this is where you make up a lot of your weight gains while cycling this stuff. I learned to have chicken boobs, potatoes, oatmeal, whey and protein bars around at all times. This I feel has me focused more so on my diet than what I used to be like.

6)	Weight gain. Of course I was wanting to gain some weight while on this, but when my little ass climbed on those scales and was inching closer to 180lbs, that was cool! I know 180lbs don???t seem like much to people, but for me it is awesome!

7)	So far down the list, but how could I forget the strength? My strength and stamina went through the roof. I could stay in the gym for hours if I wanted to. My previous best on bench press was 290 x 5. At the end of my MD cycle, I did 335 x 5. This in itself was a goal that I always wanted to do (just for bragging rights with the guys). When I got 315 up so easy, I could not believe it. Then came 335 and I was like holy shit this is cool!

8)	Focus. The focus in the gym was unreal. All I wanted to do is get down to business and that was it. Normally I???m like that anyway, but this was different somehow. This is also when I noticed some irritability. People would want to talk to me and it kinda pissed me off a couple times.


This is it at this time. Hopefully I will be able to report back with the final final results after my pct. If I could maintain 168-170lbs after everything is said and done, I would be very happy with the results. Next time before I do a cycle though, I will have all my blood work done prior to doing it. I wish I would of done that this time, but didn???t. One other thing  to note, is my bp did go up from what it normally was. It did not get dangerously high or get me concerned. I just wish I knew what it did to my cholesterol while on cycle. I hope this helps people in some way. Everyone is different and responds differently, but this was my personal experience. Good luck to everyone with their bodybuilding goals!


----------



## redspy (Jan 31, 2006)

So you put on 18lbs in three weeks?  Most people using 10 weeks of test don't put that much mass on.  Interesting....


----------



## icanrace (Jan 31, 2006)

that is correct. I know some of it is water weight, but I intend on keeping 8-10lbs of lbm.


----------



## redspy (Jan 31, 2006)

What are using for your PCT regimen?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2006)

that is almost 1 pound per day? no way, although I agree it is good stuff.


----------



## icanrace (Jan 31, 2006)

redspy said:
			
		

> What are using for your PCT regimen?



I will be using Tamoxifen Citrate at 40/30/20
ZMA, Fenugreek and some of LG's Formadrol Extreme as recommended. 
Regardless to the bashing I see all over the net, so far LG products have not let me down hence MD is the only thing I've taken. That is why I am giving their Formadrol Extreme a try on my pct along with the other things mentioned.


----------



## icanrace (Jan 31, 2006)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> that is almost 1 pound per day? no way, although I agree it is good stuff.



I know it sounds wild, but that's what happened. I did increase my water intake slightly from what I normally drink which is at least a gallon to a gallon and a half per day and I also ate more than normal during this cycle which I'm sure both of them contributed to the weight gain somewhat. I do not count calories so I can't tell you how much I increased my food intake. Anyway, those are the numbers for now and I will report back later on during my pct.


----------



## redspy (Jan 31, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> I will be using Tamoxifen Citrate at 40/30/20
> ZMA, Fenugreek and some of LG's Formadrol Extreme as recommended.
> Regardless to the bashing I see all over the net, so far LG products have not let me down hence MD is the only thing I've taken. That is why I am giving their Formadrol Extreme a try on my pct along with the other things mentioned.


 
Just out of interest why do you have ZMA in there?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 31, 2006)

redspy said:
			
		

> Just out of interest why do you have ZMA in there?



lol


----------



## icanrace (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Tha Don (Feb 1, 2006)

redspy said:
			
		

> Just out of interest why do you have ZMA in there?


whats wrong with ZMA? i use it year round, its cheap enough and seems to help me sleep better


----------



## icanrace (Feb 1, 2006)

there is nothing wrong with it YD. They just found it humorous that I listed it under my pct, which is fine. I too use it year round to help with sleep and it helps a ton. Actually if I wanted to get technical, I could have listed that ZMA with creatine and glutamine as well because I stopped taking all 3 of them when I started my cycle. If it was necessary, who knows and who cares.? That is what I chose to do and that's all that matters to me. Anyway, I'm glad I got prince to laugh


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 1, 2006)

redspy said:
			
		

> So you put on 18lbs in three weeks?  Most people using 10 weeks of test don't put that much mass on.  Interesting....


as the saying goes easy come easy go, i would have thought a max of 6-7lbs of that is LBM (more likely to be 4-5lbs), you can only add muscle so fast, the rest will be fat and water, sorry to burst anyones bubble, still that is an awesome gain in 3 weeks, its suprising how much a few lbs show on someones physique, esp those of us that are naturally quite thin with small/narrow frames, good luck at retaining the weight anyway and don't think because your balls haven't shrunk that you are not shut-down, make sure you still pct properly


----------



## icanrace (Feb 1, 2006)

I agree with everything you said YD. I know that all that weight gain is NOT muscle, but fat and water weight as well. And my balls did shrink, that's for sure 
Anyway, thanks for the comments


----------



## Getbig82 (Feb 2, 2006)

When you weigh yourself, make sure to take the 10 lbs ankle weights off, than weigh yourself again, even fat & water cant add 10lbs


----------



## Tha Don (Feb 2, 2006)

Getbig82 said:
			
		

> When you weigh yourself, make sure to take the 10 lbs ankle weights off, than weigh yourself again, even fat & water cant add 10lbs


didn't you just post in the AAS forum saying you'd added 7lbs of lean muscle in 4 weeks on deca? maybe you should put them pink dumbells down before you step on the scales


----------



## Getbig82 (Feb 2, 2006)

Yea 7 lbs not 18 lbs stop hangin on nutz . young dult


----------



## icanrace (Feb 3, 2006)

Getbig82 said:
			
		

> When you weigh yourself, make sure to take the 10 lbs ankle weights off, than weigh yourself again, even fat & water cant add 10lbs



it doesn't really matter what you think because I know my results. I know I will not keep it all, but I think I can keep a majority of it. 

*I* will see.............


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 3, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> it doesn't really matter what you think because I know my results. I know I will not keep it all, but I think I can keep a majority of it.
> 
> *I* will see.............



Keep us informed!


----------



## philup (Feb 7, 2006)

did you bloat at all. and how good was the definition


----------



## icanrace (Feb 22, 2006)

*update*

A quick update on my pct. I am 3 weeks into pct w/ Formadrol Extreme ONLY. My weight is down to 174lbs. Strength is still better than before my cycle and libido is still fine has it was throughout the entire cycle. One more week of FE and my cycle will be complete. As long as the delayed gyno does not set in after my pct, I will be VERY happy with the results.


----------



## Nachez (Feb 22, 2006)

damn u all sum haters.


----------



## Chopper77 (Feb 23, 2006)

Do you think the masterdrol would work well stacked with something like Dianabol?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 23, 2006)

icanrace said:
			
		

> A quick update on my pct. I am 3 weeks into pct w/ Formadrol Extreme ONLY. My weight is down to 174lbs. Strength is still better than before my cycle and libido is still fine has it was throughout the entire cycle. One more week of FE and my cycle will be complete. As long as the delayed gyno does not set in after my pct, I will be VERY happy with the results.



Sounds great!


----------



## icanrace (Mar 2, 2006)

I could not get the upload thing to work on this site. I have my blood results here if interested http://anabolicminds.com/forum/anabolics/39387-my-legal-gear-masterdrol-cycle.html#post472536


----------



## cg18862 (Mar 2, 2006)

Did you cycle Formadrol all the way through your cycle?  I'm getting ready to start this same cycle.  Anything you would recommend doing different before I start mine?


----------



## icanrace (Mar 2, 2006)

no, I used Formadrol as a stand alone pct. I took milk thistle, hawthorne berry and fish oil caps while on my cycle. 
If I were to do this again, I would do 10/20/10 on the Masterdrol. That is only my opinion. I would also get bloodwork done prior to starting the cycle and another test done after your pct. I would also say have Tamoxafin Citrate on hand in case of any gyno issues. So far I have not had any troubles. My finishing weight after pct was 172lbs. A gain of I think 12lbs total.


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 11, 2006)

#1 what is masterdrol, where did you get it and how much did you pay?


#2 I am expierincing slight knee pain myself, is it from juice or working out in general now that im increasing my work out weight.??


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 11, 2006)

Chopper77 said:
			
		

> Do you think the masterdrol would work well stacked with something like Dianabol?


Absolutely not!  They are both methylated compounds and will fry your liver if you take both at once.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 11, 2006)

I am glad to hear that you had such great results with your cycle.  I hope you are able to stay with it and keep everything that you still have.

Do you think you will run another MD cycle eventually?


----------



## ant is lifting (Mar 12, 2006)

#1 what is masterdrol, where did you get it and how much did you pay?


#2 I am expierincing slight knee pain myself, is it from juice or working out in general now that im increasing my work out weight.??


----------



## icanrace (Mar 13, 2006)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am glad to hear that you had such great results with your cycle.  I hope you are able to stay with it and keep everything that you still have.
> 
> Do you think you will run another MD cycle eventually?



I do not know bro. At this time I am undecided. I am waiting until my liver values get back to normal and then I will decide. I will keep ya'll posted.


----------



## fireball (Mar 13, 2006)

i am about to run a cycle of masterdrol myself.  i am thinking of stacking it with m1-p, followed by the formadrol.  and should i take it throughout the day or all at once?  any suggestions?  
5'6" 150#.


----------

